# weird Hard Disk data corruption problems

## twiley

Hello,

I been using gentoo for quite some time now and have run into a weird problem.

I am running Gentoo a server set up. It has Hard Drives on a promise controller. for over a year everything was fine on the HDs. Data was there no problems. Now all of a sudden last weekend the server just froze for some reason. Nothing in the log. When I tried to fire the server back online it froze again w/ no errors. I was trouble shooting hardware. I unplugged HDs and plug in one at a time before boot up starting with the boot drive. I noticed that the HDs changed letters from hdb hdc hdd hde to hda hdb hdc hdd. I redid fstab and reboot no problems on boot. However when I run md5 check sums on my data on the HDs some files that were fine now fail. I reboot. no problems until I verify my data and now more files all of a sudden fail. everytime I reboot more more files fail on all the hard disks not just one. I cleaned on hard disk redid the partition and filesystem. I move files over that verified. I reboot one file failed. I reboot again 3 more ontop of the first one. This also happens if I dont reboot. Wait 15 minutes come back then more files will fail. Something is not right. I am guessing its the controller?

Any ideas and help would be greatly appreciated..

many thanks

Tim

----------

## twiley

Sorry to post again to my topic. I wanted to add the log file.

```
Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost syslog-ng[5734]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 starting

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost syslog-ng[5734]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #5 SMP PREEMPT Fri Feb 23 20:32:10 EST 2007

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f740000 (usable)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost BIOS-e820: 000000007f740000 - 000000007f750000 (ACPI data)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost BIOS-e820: 000000007f750000 - 000000007f800000 (ACPI NVS)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost BIOS-e820: 00000000ffbc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost 1143MB HIGHMEM available.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost 896MB LOWMEM available.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost On node 0 totalpages: 522048

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost HighMem zone: 292672 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost DMI 2.3 present.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fa6d0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x08000426 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x7f740000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x08000426 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x7f740200

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x08000426 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x7f740300

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x08000426 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x7f750040

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: DSDT (v001  I65GV I65GV180 0x00000180 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 20

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7f800000:803c0000)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Built 1 zonelists

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Initializing CPU#0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Detected 3000.364 MHz processor.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Memory: 2065368k/2088192k available (2893k kernel code, 21740k reserved, 905k data, 212k init, 1170688k highmem)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6009.49 BogoMIPS (lpj=12018996)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost monitor/mwait feature present.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost using mwait in idle threads.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 04

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Initializing CPU#1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5999.82 BogoMIPS (lpj=11999642)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost monitor/mwait feature present.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 04

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Total of 2 processors activated (12009.31 BogoMIPS).

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Brought up 2 CPUs

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost migration_cost=4000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: bus type pci registered

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Using configuration type 1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost pnp: PnP ACPI init

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost SCSI subsystem initialized

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usbcore: registered new driver hub

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x295-0x296 has been reserved

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost IO window: a000-bfff

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost MEM window: fe100000-fe5fffff

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PREFETCH window: edf00000-edffffff

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Machine check exception polling timer started.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost audit(1180722692.652:1): initialized

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost io scheduler noop registered

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost io scheduler deadline registered

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost io scheduler cfq registered

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xedfff000, irq 16, MAC addr 00:50:8B:6D:AF:B8

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ICH5: chipset revision 2

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hda: WDC WD2000BB-00GUA0, ATA DISK drive

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdb: WDC WD3200JB-00KFA0, ATA DISK drive

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdc: ST3400832A, ATA DISK drive

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdd: ST3500641A, ATA DISK drive

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PDC20269: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:01:01.0

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PDC20269: chipset revision 2

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PDC20269: ROM enabled at 0xedf00000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PDC20269: 100% native mode on irq 18

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ide2: BM-DMA at 0xac00-0xac07, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ide3: BM-DMA at 0xac08-0xac0f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Probing IDE interface ide2...

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Probing IDE interface ide3...

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Probing IDE interface ide2...

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Probing IDE interface ide3...

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hda: max request size: 512KiB

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hda: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(100)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hda: cache flushes supported

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdb: max request size: 512KiB

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdb: 625142448 sectors (320072 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=38913/255/63, UDMA(100)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdb: cache flushes supported

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdb: hdb1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdc: max request size: 512KiB

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdc: 781422768 sectors (400088 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=48641/255/63, UDMA(100)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdc: cache flushes supported

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdc: hdc1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdd: max request size: 512KiB

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdd: 976773168 sectors (500107 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63, UDMA(100)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdd: cache flushes supported

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hdd: hdd1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost libata version 1.20 loaded.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usbmon: debugfs is not available

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xfe77bc00

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000dc00

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000e400

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 20, io base 0x0000e800

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usbcore: registered new driver usblp

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc2 (Wed Jan 04 08:57:20 2006 UTC).

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55806 usecs

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ALSA device list:

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost #0: Intel ICH5 with CMI9761 at 0xfe77b800, irq 22

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost TCP reno registered

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8192 buckets, 65536 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost TCP bic registered

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 17

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Starting balanced_irq

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Using IPI Shortcut mode

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost EXT3 FS on hdd1, internal journal

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost EXT3 FS on hdc1, internal journal

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

Jun  1 18:31:44 localhost EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jun  1 18:31:45 localhost e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Jun  1 18:31:46 localhost sshd[6247]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: modules="authmysql authldap authpam authuserdb authshadow authcustom authpipe", daemons=5

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installing libauthmysql

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installation complete: authmysql

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installing libauthldap

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installation complete: authldap

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installing libauthpam

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installation complete: authpam

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installing libauthuserdb

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installation complete: authuserdb

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installing libauthshadow

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installation complete: authshadow

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installing libauthcustom

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installation complete: authcustom

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installing libauthpipe

Jun  1 18:31:49 localhost authdaemond: Installation complete: authpipe

Jun  1 18:31:50 localhost saslauthd[6550]: detach_tty      : master pid is: 6550

Jun  1 18:31:50 localhost saslauthd[6550]: ipc_init        : listening on socket: /var/lib/sasl2/mux
```

----------

## devsk

when first failure is detected, you are not supposed to boot again until you have done a clean fsck run on the FS either thru livecd or by forcing it with /forcefsck. Did you do that? What did fsck say?

Do you know if you hard disk has bad blocks? run badblocks on it. 'man badblocks'. BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL and READ MAN PAGE TWICE.

----------

## twiley

Yes I forgot to mention I have done a clean fsck run on all the hard disks. There was no errors or blocks or internodes that needed to be fixed or corrected on all hard disks.

The server is not in my home. Its a rented machine 1000 + miles away. So I can only work on it thru remote ssh. The host was the one doing the actually plug and unplug of the hardware when I was trouble shooting the issue on why the server froze 2 times in a row.

I am completely baffled. I hate to loose anymore data that might not be corrupted. Say a controller was reading the data incorrectly? I am hoping its something simple and none of the data is lost. If I loose all the data it will be around 1 TB of data that I really rather not loose and have to upload it all again.

----------

## devsk

Sudden occurrence means that it is most likely the controllers but you have to rule out the disks themselves. Some sectors may be going bad on them. I would suggest booting into livecd, ssh into it and then run badblocks on the disks to find if the disks have developed some some bad sectors. I would tend to think that a full backup may be in order right about now (before you start messing with badblocks).

----------

## twiley

OK i will give badblocks a whirl. Thank you for suggesting it. I will report back what happens when i run it.

----------

